# Do you find this music of Ennio Morricone very depressing?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I find it very depressing. My mother who passed away had found it depressing too.

Is there anybody who does not find this music of Ennio Morricone depressing? It is an amazing movie theme but a very depressing one.

I don't know which version you would prefer but both versions are good ( The Sicilan Clan)


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I've not had the experience of finding Morricone depressing. I've found great melodic beauty and depth in so much of his music. Sometimes one may just need to know where to look and there can be a thin line between soulful and depressing. Yo-Yo Ma plays his heart out!






Cinema Paradiso!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

he recorded so much works and with so much difference between one and another (he played soundtracks, library music, classical music, jazz and free jazz, even pop and rock, he did very abstract stuff and very tuneful songs, he had harsh and violent things and sweet nostalgic music) that the question to me seems basically meaningless.


----------

